# Do-it-yourself animal euthanasia



## Patrick Murray

I know that I may need to euthanize my 13 year-old GSD, Greta. If so, I would much prefer that she "pass" in her bed and in my home. I hate the idea of dragging her to the vet and then going through it there mostly because I think she would be more at peace in my home. 

I doubt that a vet would come to my home to perform this task although I haven't asked. I was wondering if there is a do-it-yourself euthanasia "kit" of sorts. It's not something I like to think about, let alone write about, but I would rather it be me that sends her across the "rainbow bridge" as opposed to someone else. However, I am resigned to the likely probability that I will need to take her to a vet. 

I googled this question and found some basic horror stories of things going wrong and the animal suffering. I don't want that. 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Molly Graf

if you want your animal to be humanely euthanized, take her to the vet and have her humanely euthanized. A sedative is given first so she goes to sleep, then another drug is given to stop her heart. So she dies in her sleep - not a bad way to go. Do it yourself - how would you? Bullet in the brain - yes that can kill her instantly but maybe not. Maybe she would suffer and you would have to shoot her again. And maybe again. Bullets are not 100% reliable.

The only way is with the vet - but you could call around and find a vet who would come to your home. Or, many vets will walk out to your car and euthanize in the car so the animal doesn't have to be stressed in the vet for their last moments.

Take care of your dog until she's gone. Be there for her until she takes her last breath. That's your responsibility and job. She trusts you to follow through with that. It's hard but you can do it.

I've heard the horror stories of things going wrong with humane euthanasia - but really what could go terribly wrong with overdose of sedatives - maybe the dog isn't given enough and she wakes up again - hear of that happening here and there. I've euthanized many animals over the years and never had a single problem. They go to sleep and then their heart stops. The vet checks for several minutes to be sure. Then you take your dog home, or leave her body there, or arrange for cremation, or whatever is right for you. And you go home with memories that will stay with you forever.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Patrick Murray said:


> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


I would certainly ask the vet. If yours does not do house calls, they may know one that does.

I live in the boonies and there is more than one that would make that trip.

Good luck to you in this most difficult time.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Thank you ladies. The day isn't quite here yet but it's coming. She has her age-related ailments but is a happy dog. When she is no longer happy I will not hesitate to do what is right for her. 

I'll check around and see if there are any vets that make house calls. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Patrick Murray

By the way, Greta is the middle dog in my avatar.


----------



## Ryan Venables

I would definitely talk to the vet about this... after all their business is based on yours. Can't hurt to ask, appealing to the humane part of a person usually goes well, especially if you have more than one animal with them. I remember when I was a kid and our Beagle died, my mom expected a call from the vet to offer a condolence... she never called, we never went back to her. It may not mean anything, but if you cannot appeal to their reason, maybe the pocketbook would work?

I don't envy you at all... reading your post, and looking at my female and new male puppy almost brings tears to my eyes to think that day will come. Funny enough, I'm much more attached to my Mals than I am many people in my life... They just love you unconditionally, unlike many people.

But I digress... ask around, and here's hoping Greta stays happy for the rest of her days!

Sorry again


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

It is sad that we outlive them for many decades, but that's how nature works, unfortunately. A 13 years old GSD is kind of pushing it, so Great had a good run and she may stick around a bit more, too, you never know.

I think what others suggested, the middle of the road approach seems to be the best for all parties.

Have the vet come to your car, you assist him with putting her to sleep and let her fall asleep in your lap.

So, her last moments in fact ARE spent with you, good buddies hanging in the back of the car together, as it should be.


----------



## fiona gilmore

Please don't attempt to do it yourself, it could go horribly wrong and that would just be so traumatic for all involved. :-(

I don't know how it is in the US but in the UK it is fairly normal for a vet to come to your house to euthanise if the owner asks. I had a vet come to my house for one of my dogs because he was nervous of the vets and I even asked that the vet come dressed 'normaly' and not in vet scrubs so that it didn't upset my dog. He was fine with it. 

And my other GSD I took to the vet (because he wasn't bothered) but I asked the vet to come out to the car and put him to sleep there so that I wouldn't have to go into the surgery crying my eyes out and I he loved the car.

I hope you can find a good solution, never an easy time.


----------



## Martine Loots

I certainly would ask the vet to come to your home. 
In Belgium it also is fairly normal for a vet to come to you house too.
My dog Tim has been euthanised at the vet's place but I chose for that option because the vet is our osteopath and had been seeing the dog every month his while life. Tim was used to him and accepted him which he would not have done with a strange vet in our home.

I hope you find a solution when the time comes.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

My first dog, Ben, here in Switzerland, died at home. I had rung the vet but he asked me to bring him in. I found this far more dramatic, having to pronounce him dead, although it took place only a few minutes after I called the vet - his breathing suddenly became very weak. I had to put the young pup we had out of the way and dash back to Ben, called my husband from the garage to confirm it, etc.

We changed vets after a sad incident with one of our cats and I'm sure our current vet would come home to us.

He gave the Briard, after telling us his kidneys were failing and he would need to stay in the clinic on a drip, a large dose, no sedative, and it was over in seconds. I sat on the floor with him, and as he had been having blood drawn for testing as he was on medicament, he saw nothing strange about it. He was 13.

The Fila underwent the same treatment at 14 years.

In retrospect, I think I should have let him go earlier. My vet's assistant told me a few months before when she treated the Briard for CES that although he was maybe physically not ready to go, I should think about his being a very lively dog and his "quality of life" should be the deciding factor.

I hope I can adhere to this with my current dogs.

I wish you strength to carry out your idea of euthanising the dog yourself but would not like to determine the "when" myself. I think this would be my hardest task, not the euthanising itself.


----------



## Nick Jenkins

Patrick Murray said:


> Thank you ladies. The day isn't quite here yet but it's coming. She has her age-related ailments but is a happy dog. When she is no longer happy I will not hesitate to do what is right for her.
> 
> I'll check around and see if there are any vets that make house calls.
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## rick smith

DIY euthanizing is TOTALLY irresponsible to even consider unless you are living in the sticks and need to quickly put an animal out of severe pain that will die anyway, and often that shot probably just causes more in my book .....i have read a few DIY kits on the internet, and from the set up they should remain there....in cyberspace

cannot believe you can't find a vet to come to your house and maybe that is because you did not offer to PAY them for all their precious lost time and gas money, etc......it is a standard Q whenever i visit a new vet; when the dog is WELL

would never consider having any dog of mine spend their last few minutes in the back of my car no matter how much they liked to ride in it when they were well

unfortunately i've had to go thru it 3 times......in peace and quiet; darkened room after everybody said their goodbyes......know what happens when death comes - it can be messy sometimes if not prepared

my Q 4 you : when is the time to let em go ?? i've seen more people who have waited WAY too long than those who are too quick to order the needle. most of them wouldn't know what a dog in pain looked/acted like if it was written on their dog's collar, and often a strong working dog will hide pain very well

painful subject (literally) to even consider but needs to be planned for.....already have a bud who i can send my dingo's ashes back to be scattered in the outback......just hope i got the money to make the trip with him


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Don't do it yourself. 

There are vets who's good part of their practice consists of making house calls to treat older dogs who have a hard time getting to the vet office. 

Also, many vet offices now have separate rooms that are set up more like a living room instead of a exam room for just this purpose. 

Last year I had to put down a dog so they gave me and my wife as much time as we wanted in this room with our dog. When it was time to have the vet come in, I sat on the ground and the dog laid next to me unto he passed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Hi Patrick, I can't remember where you're from, but your regular vet may be able to do house calls as others have suggested. And as Molly said, I've seen a good number of people who have it performed in the back seat of their car because the animal is too ill or large to be easily transported inside, gets too stressed, or if they don't have a quiet room and the owner prefers not to be emotional around others inside the clinic. 

If they can't because they're not set up to do it or some other reason, you might try calling around to some of the large animal vets who have an ambulatory service that work out of their trucks that go on farm calls. They use the same euthanasia solution for horses, cattle, etc that is used in dogs. Interestingly, I found out while I am here in Atlanta for the week that there's an area vet where that's all they do is house call euthanasias. An interesting niche market for sure...at any rate, please let me know if I can assist you find a vet who can help you. I am sure Greta thanks you for your final act of kindness.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Patrick,
Sorry to hear this. Our vet did Roscoe in the back of our SUV in the parking lot. Years ago, a friend of ours who works at the spay/neuter clinic took care of our Rotti at our home. It didn't go as smoothly as we'd liked. No matter where it's done it wont be easy.

Maren...Patrick is in central Florida.

Howard


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

http://www.drlisahahn.com/

http://www.apethousecall.com/

http://www.holisticveterinaryorlando.com/

http://drcherylshomepetcare.com/index.html

Just a few I found by googling "mobile vets central FL." Hope that helps...


----------



## Joby Becker

My Decoy Steve, just put his old best buddy GSD Gil down at 14 yrs 2 months, a couple months ago, it was very hard on him.

I offered to take the dog in last fall for him, after giving him his last hurrah of bitework, and seeing the dog try to work.

Use your head not your heart, you will know...any vet should at least come out the the vehicle, and you will be able to find one that will come out to the house, if you look....


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Try and find a VET that will come to your home.




Patrick Murray said:


> I know that I may need to euthanize my 13 year-old GSD, Greta. If so, I would much prefer that she "pass" in her bed and in my home. I hate the idea of dragging her to the vet and then going through it there mostly because I think she would be more at peace in my home.
> 
> I doubt that a vet would come to my home to perform this task although I haven't asked. I was wondering if there is a do-it-yourself euthanasia "kit" of sorts. It's not something I like to think about, let alone write about, but I would rather it be me that sends her across the "rainbow bridge" as opposed to someone else. However, I am resigned to the likely probability that I will need to take her to a vet.
> 
> I googled this question and found some basic horror stories of things going wrong and the animal suffering. I don't want that.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Keith Earle

Pat if you still live in the orlando area i am sure there are vets the specialize in home care ,there are here in the deland area , we just put our 14 yr old taz asleep at the vet,s and they also had him cermated for us and returned, like Maren said first a seditive for sleep and then the one to stop his heart he was very relaxed knew we where there. and then went to sleep forever sad of course but proper thing for a great dog who gave us so much,least we could do,Good luck let the professional do it right,


----------



## Mo Earle

Hey Patrick- sorry about having to do this- It is the worst, like Keith said, we just had to put Taz down- I also wished he would go in his sleep, it didn't happen that way....
There are many vets that will come to your home, we have a few out in the little hick area of Pierson , so I am sure you must have someone in the Orlando area- I would talk to your local Vet. Your dog has given you so much joy- it is worth giving her a comfortable death- that is OUR payday to them!! they give and give to us-


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If they can't because they're not set up to do it or some other reason, you might try calling around to some of the large animal vets who have an ambulatory service that work out of their trucks that go on farm calls. They use the same euthanasia solution for horses, cattle, etc that is used in dogs. Interestingly, I found out while I am here in Atlanta for the week that there's an area vet where that's all they do is house call euthanasias. An interesting niche market for sure...at any rate, please let me know if I can assist you find a vet who can help you. I am sure Greta thanks you for your final act of kindness.


^This is what I was going to suggest, most large animal vets make house calls, so if your regular small animal clinics won't, try calling large animal clinics too. They charge a bit more (our hometown vet charges like $75 to make a house call, but we lived 30 miles from her) but if you don't want to bring the dog into the office it's a viable choice.

"Do it yourself" is a bad idea. Personally, I've put several animals down but I really reserve shooting animals for a last resort - it leaves me feeling really guilty even though I've done well and haven't needed to shoot twice yet. You don't want to do this with an animal you really love.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Thank you all! I will definitely make some calls starting with Greta's regular vet. She is not ready for the needle yet but the day is coming.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sorry to hear abouit youjr dog Patrick. I have put many dogs down myself. I always found it easier for me to do it than have a vet do it. It is something between you and your dog. Do what your comfortable with.


----------



## Patrick Murray

I just called the vet and they do house calls for euthanasia. That's the good news. What I didn't ask is the cost. When I find that out I too might need to be euthanized. \\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Patrick Murray said:


> I just called the vet and they do house calls for euthanasia. That's the good news. What I didn't ask is the cost. When I find that out I too might need to be euthanized. \\/


I hear that, the last dog I had euth'ed cost me around $200 with "group cremation" - i.e. I didn't get the ashes back. Not only did they euth my dog, but my bank acct at the same time.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton

DIY euthanasia? Dude this doesn't need to be an option. It's an option thats only applicable for two situations. Rampaging unstoppable animal causing extensive harm & damage to persons & property, or you're so far from civilization it would take days to reach a vet & cause the animal needless extended suffering. I dont think in your case either applies.
Call the vet. Make sure you spend as much time as you can with your friend before she leaves this plane & dont forget to say goodbye when she's almost gone.


----------



## Molly Graf

You can shop around, just sit down and open the yellow pages and start calling around, get prices for housecalls/in-home euthanasia. Different vets will have different prices. Someone's suggestion of an equine (horse) vet may be a good one - they already have their truck loaded and do house (farm) calls as a routine. My vet happens to be my equine and small-animal vet, so he often does stuff for my dogs (routine vaccines mainly) while he's at my place doing something with the horses. Price should be expected to include the normal in-office cost of euthanasia, plus cost of farm/house call.

molly


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Patrick Murray said:


> Thank you ladies. The day isn't quite here yet but it's coming. She has her age-related ailments but is a happy dog. When she is no longer happy I will not hesitate to do what is right for her.
> 
> I'll check around and see if there are any vets that make house calls.
> 
> Thank you again!


Not sure how rural you are, but large-animal vets are quite accustomed to coming out to you to put the animal down.

My own small-animal vet will definitely come out if asked, and I know of two others who will, in my relatively small city (50,000 or so). I don't think it's as hard to arrange as it might seem at first thought.


eta
I'm sorry. Others had already explained about large-animal vets. I had seen only page one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Patrick Murray said:


> By the way, Greta is the middle dog in my avatar.


Greta is beautiful. I love her face.


----------



## Holly Huryn

I haven't read through all the posts, however, in Canada a good vet will come to your home. I chose to have one of my dogs put down in the truck, his fave place - and another passed on naturally in the same spot. I still have the truck and not a chance will I replace it.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Connie Sutherland said:


> Greta is beautiful. I love her face.


Thank you Connie. I got her at about 8-10 weeks of age. She is an American shepherd. She is really sweet, really smart and VERY spoiled. Greta makes a lot of really funny expressions with her face. It's funny how each dog has their own unique personality. Not to get religious on anyone but I certainly consider dogs to be a great gift from God to us.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Thank you again to everbody for your excellent advice and kind words of support. This board has a great group of people!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Patrick Murray said:


> Thank you Connie. I got her at about 8-10 weeks of age. She is an American shepherd. She is really sweet, really smart and VERY spoiled. Greta makes a lot of really funny expressions with her face. It's funny how each dog has their own unique personality. Not to get religious on anyone but I certainly consider dogs to be a great gift from God to us.


I never really quite get over the miracle of love between species that we are blessed with.

And may I add that the blessing of giving our best friends the gift of a peaceful, dignified passing with us right there -- that blessing is profound.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff

Once upon a time, we bought our first dyed in the wool working dog Borina. SchH3, ZVV2, great Czech Champion dog, world qualifier. 

She was sold to us with a kidney injury, unbeknownst to us. She died as a result of bad kidneys. 

She was the most fabulous dog around. 

We agreed after finding out about her injury and treating her as to when we'd euthanize her (when she had a hard time walking - she had more endurance than a horse). We did our best to pamper her and comfort her. She bore us two awesome dogs. 

The day came, everyone knew it was her day. We took her in to get Euthanized. She woke up, spry as always, but then her struggle came. As they day went on, she became visibly worst. 

We took her in; when we said our last goodbyes, they took her in to shave her paw and give her her injections...we noticed after a last lick that her back paw hit the door on the way out of the room, with no reaction. 

She was dead before they could Euthanize her, and we were grateful that in some odd way, she chose to check out on her own. 

I was talking to Mike Raahauge the other day. He'd shoot his own dogs when they were done. Very much a dog person. But when the time came, he wanted to be the one to put them out. Interesting discussion; 

I would if I had to. I'd prefer to not. And certainly when there are other options available, let someone else get it done. 















bone by borinajm, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Murray

Connie Sutherland said:


> I never really quite get over the miracle of love between species that we are blessed with.
> 
> And may I add that the blessing of giving our best friends the gift of a peaceful, dignified passing with us right there -- that blessing is profound.


How true Connie!


----------



## Patrick Murray

Nice story Lloyd. I understand your friend's sentiment about wanting to be the one to put them out although I don't know about the shooting thing. :razz:


----------



## Patrick Murray

By the way, I had to take in one of my dogs for something minor and spoke to the vet himself. He's owned his practice seemingly forever in this town. Anyway, he told me for "good" clients like me (meaning mucho $$$$$$$$$$$$$ spent in his establishment :lol he would perform a home euthanasia for FREE! All I can is...WOW! I guess not _everyone_ is a greedy bastard like I thought.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Patrick Murray said:


> Nice story Lloyd. I understand your friend's sentiment about wanting to be the one to put them out although I don't know about the shooting thing. :razz:


It's quick, but nerve wracking in my experience. I hate doing it, I have to sit down and collect myself first, because I usually shake and am too afraid I'm going to miss. It's convincing yourself you absolutely have to do it that is the worst part.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Wow, Ashley, you sound like a tough chick! Ever "euthanized" a former lover? \\/:mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Patrick Murray said:


> Wow, Ashley, you sound like a tough chick! Ever "euthanized" a former lover? \\/:mrgreen:


No, not that I haven't been tempted to though... 

ETA: I think it'd be a lot easier than having to euth my favorite dog though


----------



## Patrick Murray

Of course. We love our dogs and they love us unconditionally. That's not necessarily true with spouses and partners.


----------

